# WTB: G-Shock G354RL working, spares or repair.



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

*
WTB: G-Shock G354RL working, spares or repair.
*



> Long shot, but who knows? Some years ago I unexpectedly won two simultaneous eBay auctions for G-Shocks, so I kept one, and in a very uncharacteristic act of generosity, gave this one to my cousin.
> 
> By way of celebrating this unique lapse on my part, he intends to wear it forever. Now one of the buttons (C = Mode) has broken, and he's tried Keith at Tiktok, who has no stock, but will approach Casio to see if they do.
> 
> ...





>





>


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Still looking.


----------

